# Ski Areas Still Open Spring 2013



## Conrad (Apr 2, 2013)

While ss20 has started a highly successful thread about ski areas that have closed, I care more about the ski areas that are open. I'll try to keep this up-to-date one week at a time, but if I am slacking off, I welcome the assistance of the moderators. Maybe I started this thread a week early, but it should get interesting soon. Note: I was less careful about finding all the open ski areas in New York and Pennsylvania compared to the New England states and New Jersey. 


*Scroll Down To See The Current Week*


Green = Operating 7 Days a Week
Blue = Operating Weekends Only


*Weekend of April 6-7*
*Ski Areas Still Open*
Added April 2

*Maine*
Big Rock (last day Saturday) *updated*
Lonesome Pine Trails
Mt Abram (last day Saturday 10-2)
Saddleback
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

*New Hampshire*
Attitash
Bretton Woods
Cannon Mountain
Crotched Mountain
Gunstock
Loon
Mount Sunapee
Ragged Mountain
Waterville Valley
Wildcat Mountain

*Vermont*
Bolton Valley
Bromley Mountain
Burke Mountain
Jay Peak
Killington
Mad River Glen
Magic Mountain
Mount Snow
Okemo
Pico (last day Saturday) *updated*
Smugglers' Notch
Stowe
Stratton Mountain
Sugarbush Resort

*Massachusetts*
Jiminy Peak
Ski Butternut (reopen Friday)
Wachusett

*Rhode Island*

*Connecticut*
Ski Sundown (open Friday-Saturday, not Sunday) *updated*

*New Jersey*

*New York*
Belleayre
Bristol Mountain
Gore Mountain
Greek Peak
Holiday Valley
HoliMont
Hunter Mountain
McCauley Mountain (reopen Friday)
Peek N Peak
Plattekill Mountain
Royal Mountain
Snow Ridge
Song Mountain
Swain
Whiteface
Woods Valley (reopen Friday)

*Pennsylvania*
Camelback
Hidden Valley
Seven Springs
Shawnee Mountain



*Weekend of April 13-14*
*Ski Areas Still Planning On Being Open*
Added April 8

*Maine*
Saddleback
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

*New Hampshire*
Bretton Woods
Cannon Mountain
Loon
Mount Sunapee
Waterville Valley
Wildcat Mountain

*Vermont*
Jay Peak
Killington
Mount Snow
Okemo
Smugglers' Notch
Stowe
Stratton Mountain
Sugarbush Resort

*Massachusetts*

*Rhode Island*

*Connecticut*

*New Jersey*

*New York*
Belleayre (Thursday-Sunday)
Bristol Mountain *update*
Gore Mountain (Friday-Sunday)
Holiday Valley
HoliMont
Hunter Mountain (reopen if conditions allow)
Plattekill Mountain (Saturday only)
Royal Mountain (reopen for one day either Saturday or Sunday to be announced Friday)
Whiteface (Friday-Sunday)

*Pennsylvania*
Big Boulder
Seven Springs *updated*


*Weekend of April 20-21*
Added April 16

*Maine*
Saddleback
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

*New Hampshire*
Wildcat Mountain

*Vermont*
Jay Peak
Killington
Mount Snow
Stowe
Sugarbush Resort

*Massachusetts*

*Rhode Island*

*Connecticut*

*New Jersey*

*New York*
Gore Mountain 
Whiteface (Friday-Sunday)

*Pennsylvania*
Big Boulder (terrain park only)



*Weekend of April 27-28*
Added April 22

*Maine*
Sugarloaf


*New Hampshire*


*Vermont*
Jay Peak
Killington
Sugarbush Resort


*New York*


*Pennsylvania*


*Weekend of May 4-5*
Added April 29th

*Maine*
Sugarloaf


*Vermont*
Killington
Sugarbush Resort (Saturday only)


*Weekend of May 11-12*

*Vermont*
Killington Friday-Sunday


*Weekend of May 18-19*

*Vermont*
Killington Friday-Sunday


*Weekend of May 25-26*

*Vermont*
Killington


----------



## marcski (Apr 2, 2013)

I like this thread!!  

I skip over the closing threads.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 2, 2013)

Ditto. This is the kind of thread I approve. Lots of skiing still to be done. These are probably the best spring conditions I have seen in a long time.

And for those of you who would like to earn your turns, the backcountry calls. Looks like just about every aspect of Mt. Washington is skiing very well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

Great thread, hopefully car is fixed this week with out to much damage to my wallet.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 2, 2013)

Just sad that my season is likely over with family commitments taking up most of April into May.....just saw Stowe got over 10" overnight.....craziness!!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2013)

TheBEast said:


> Just sad that my season is likely over with family commitments taking up most of April into May.....just saw Stowe got over 10" overnight.....craziness!!


Hmmm, I still hold a Smugg's voucher. Wheels are spinning in my head.


----------



## dmc (Apr 2, 2013)

Well done!!! Nice escape from the negativity...


----------



## hammer (Apr 2, 2013)

My season is over but I like this thread...


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2013)

Trying to sneak in one more to get to 40. I was going to hit Cannon tomorrow but the weather looks very non-spring like. -22 wind chill.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 2, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Trying to sneak in one more to get to 40. I was going to hit Cannon tomorrow but the weather looks very non-spring like. -22 wind chill.



Typical Cannon then!!!!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 2, 2013)

I should be able to get in 1 more day, 2 if Killington can get to the middle of May.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pico is opening again for Sat. April 6. Not really sure what the deal is. I've heard it's for pass holders only but then the website says they're selling tickets for $19.37. If you're not a pass holder I'd call first to make sure if you're thinking of going.

http://www.picomountain.com/winter/the_mountain/conditions/@@snowreport-detailed.html


----------



## Conrad (Apr 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Pico is opening again for Sat. April 6. Not really sure what the deal is. I've heard it's for pass holders only but then the website says they're selling tickets for $19.37. If you're not a pass holder I'd call first to make sure if you're thinking of going.
> 
> http://www.picomountain.com/winter/the_mountain/conditions/@@snowreport-detailed.html



Thanks for the update!


----------



## abc (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeez, I should have stayed off this whole web site in the first place! 

Just when I thought I'm hanging up my skis & boots and taking my kayak out... looks like the kayak will stay lonely for a couple more weeks! 

Though truth be told, as long as the mountains still got lots of snow to ski on, it also means the white water season will continue later into the season too (till the snow all melted). So not a real lose to the white water season.


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2013)

abc said:


> Jeez, I should have stayed off this whole web site in the first place!




Didn't need to be on AZ to figure that out!  Then again - I live in the heart of ski country for the most part and we ski every weekend day!  We are also focused on making into May!

Maybe it is becuase of where you live - out of sight - out of mind!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 3, 2013)

Conrad said:


> While ss20 has started a highly successful thread about ski areas that have closed, I care more about the ski areas that are open. I'll try to keep this up-to-date one week at a time, but if I am slacking off, I welcome the assistance of the moderators. Maybe I started this thread a week early, but it should get interesting soon. Note: I was less careful about finding all the open ski areas in New York and Pennsylvania compared to the New England states and New Jersey.



Waterville and Cannon both to stay open til the 14th

Okemo to stay open til the 21st

Gonna keep an eye out ;-) on this thread.


----------



## Tin (Apr 3, 2013)

Sundown is having its' pond skim on Saturday and in the event info it says "a great way to end the season".


----------



## Conrad (Apr 3, 2013)

Tin said:


> Sundown is having its' pond skim on Saturday and in the event info it says "a great way to end the season".



Thanks for letting me know. It does say on their website that they are reopening Friday and closing Saturday which seems strange instead of doing Saturday-Sunday.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 3, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Thanks for letting me know. It does say on their website that they are reopening Friday and closing Saturday which seems strange instead of doing Saturday-Sunday.



I wonder if we'll get 12 different threads about it, like when Killington closed on a Sat a few years ago?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I wonder if we'll get 12 different threads about it, like when Killington closed on a Sat a few years ago?



Elk closed this year on a Friday.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 4, 2013)

scotty said:


> elk closed this year on a friday.



Outrage!!!!!!!


----------



## tonaldo (Apr 4, 2013)

Most hills are shutting down by the 14th but Bretton Woods is running a nice deal for Patriot's Day (4/15):

Bretton Woods will be closing the alpine ski area for the season after Monday, April 15, 2013, and would like to invite everyone to join us on Patriot's Day, as we celebrate another great season with all-ages lift tickets just $17.76!
PLUS - all those who purchase tickets that day will receive a voucher for a complimentary lift ticket valid this fall, prior to Christmas Day, 2013, at Bretton Woods!


----------



## Nick (Apr 4, 2013)

This is a genius thread. Can't believe I missed it earlier. GJ!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 4, 2013)

tonaldo said:


> Most hills are shutting down by the 14th but Bretton Woods is running a nice deal for Patriot's Day (4/15):
> 
> Bretton Woods will be closing the alpine ski area for the season after Monday, April 15, 2013, and would like to invite everyone to join us on Patriot's Day, as we celebrate another great season with all-ages lift tickets just $17.76!
> PLUS - all those who purchase tickets that day will receive a voucher for a complimentary lift ticket valid this fall, prior to Christmas Day, 2013, at Bretton Woods!



hmmmm, unless the weather is awful, this is definitely on my radar.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 5, 2013)

Sunday will be the last day for Mad River Glen....


----------



## catskills (Apr 5, 2013)

*Belleayre says 

"We have a ridiculous amount of terrain *open   and conditions are amazing! We will be open through Sunday April 7.  The mountain will   close  April 8, 9, 10 and reopen the 11th through  the 14th. "


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

catskills said:


> *Belleayre says
> 
> "We have a ridiculous amount of terrain *open   and conditions are amazing! We will be open through Sunday April 7.  The mountain will   close  April 8, 9, 10 and reopen the 11th through  the 14th. "



How much are lift tickets?


----------



## abc (Apr 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How much are lift tickets?


I don't see any deal on lift tickets. So I'm looking at Platty instead.

Platty is running a $15 deal for the first 100, and $30 for anyone who ski both days, early riser or not. liftopia also have the $15 deal for either days for the late risers too. ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2013)

abc said:


> I don't see any deal on lift tickets. So I'm looking at Platty instead.
> 
> Platty is running a $15 deal for the first 100, and $30 for anyone who ski both days, early riser or not. liftopia also have the $15 deal for either days for the late risers too. ;-)



You should go, will be fun, did you look the trip report for Platty,I hear their pushing for next weekend to, that late for Platty will be a first, if I get my car back from the shop tomorrow I might go on Sunday.


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 5, 2013)

tonaldo said:


> Most hills are shutting down by the 14th but Bretton Woods is running a nice deal for Patriot's Day (4/15):
> 
> Bretton Woods will be closing the alpine ski area for the season after Monday, April 15, 2013, and would like to invite everyone to join us on Patriot's Day, as we celebrate another great season with all-ages lift tickets just $17.76!
> PLUS - all those who purchase tickets that day will receive a voucher for a complimentary lift ticket valid this fall, prior to Christmas Day, 2013, at Bretton Woods!



Hmmm, let me think about this for a nanosecond. OK I'm in


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 5, 2013)

106 are still open in the East from Thunder Bay ON to Labrador then down to Virginia. It's the ultimate list - took me a few hours to research and compile.

48 of them in Quebec. Complete list is in my blog post (I won't spam it here - check the link on the closing thread). 

Over half the areas are calling this weekend their last, so go out and ski.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 5, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> 106 are still open in the East from Thunder Bay ON to Labrador then down to Virginia. It's the ultimate list - took me a few hours to research and compile.
> 
> 48 of them in Quebec. Complete list is in my blog post (I won't spam it here - check the link on the closing thread).
> 
> Over half the areas are calling this weekend their last, so go out and ski.



I think you made a mistake with Sugarloaf. I mean how can they be closing April 14 if their season pass-holders bbq is scheduled for April 21?


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 6, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I think you made a mistake with Sugarloaf. I mean how can they be closing April 14 if their season pass-holders bbq is scheduled for April 21?



That's what I thought when I first saw the date; I've seen it somewhere on their website and it has been mentioned online. So the date is out there, but I also hope its a mistake.

Going skiing now, have a nice weekend.


----------



## polski (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah, no way the Loaf is done next weekend. From their snow report today (on how today is too cold for corn): "We're well into April, but we've got plenty of snow to last for weeks to come, and these nice cool days are just the trick for keeping the mountain white and coverage vast."


----------



## polski (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm avoiding the closings thread so apologies if these are already noted there, but MRG's morning report says both that today is their last day and "*We May try and re-open for next weekend - stay tuned we'll make the call on Wednesday!"

*Weather doesn't look too promising early this week but NWS-Burlington discussion this morning does say:

ALL OF THIS POINTS TO PERSISTENT FOCUSINGMECHANISMS FOR PRECIPITATION ACROSS MUCH OF THE AREA WEDNESDAYTHROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT. MAJORITY OF THE PRECIPITATION SHOULD BE INTHE FORM OF RAIN...BUT THERE MAY BE SOME PERIODS WHERE THE HIGHERELEVATIONS PICK UP SOME SNOW.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn a lot of places closed today. WTF is up with closing with 90% terrain still open?

Didn't these ski areas want a decent spring skiing season? Apparently it makes no difference to areas unless they are Killington and devoted to staying open as late as possible.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Damn a lot of places closed today. WTF is up with closing with 90% terrain still open?
> 
> Didn't these ski areas want a decent spring skiing season? Apparently it makes no difference to areas unless they are Killington and devoted to staying open as late as possible.


If no one is spending money, they have to close, I love like everyone else for them still be open but then your talking more bankrupt places, and no one wants that.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 7, 2013)

Just skied Stratton this weekend. While the weather was a little tricky, coverage on the trails was wall to wall and midwinter like. 

Weather was spring like though so we got frozen hardpack in morning and mashed potatoes in the afternoon. 

Only disappointment was that they closed the sun bowl area and lifts with what looked like full coverage. Maybe they didn't have the staff to cover it. 

Should last another week unless there's a massive warm up. 

Sent from a Samsung Fascinate running CM 10.1


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2013)

tekweezle said:


> Maybe they didn't have the staff to cover it.



Same thing at Bolton Valley, however, I was talking to a manager at Bolton Valley and one of the problems they face are the employees leaving to find summer jobs!  Many of the employees - obvoiusly - are not year round and the amount of business does not warrant it either!  Many resorts are hanging in there and taking a shot at one more weekend.  Of course there are the big boys who will play into May!


----------



## Angus (Apr 8, 2013)

sunapee has tons of snow and easy access to metro boston and they close next sunday...easily could go to pats day but no one was there on sunday...cold and frozen in am and soft and sunny in pm...great day overall with family.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 8, 2013)

I just updated next weekend's ski areas. If you see a mistake or if some ski area gets sneaky and decides to reopen at the last minute, please let me know!


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 8, 2013)

dlague said:


> Many resorts are hanging in there and taking a shot at one more weekend.  Of course there are the big boys who will play into May!



I thought Stratton was one of the "big boys", but I guess they are not immune to financial realities. Too bad but they got my money anyway and we made the best of skiing 3 lifts and the same 10-12 trails over and over. 

Last season their season crashed in mid march due to the servere weather warm up. I wonder if that played a part in the planning and projections of many resorts. 



Sent from a Samsung Fascinate running CM 10.1


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 11, 2013)

7 Springs in PA will reopen this weekend with Front Side slopes only.  N


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> 7 Springs in PA will reopen this weekend with Front Side slopes only.  N



That is awesome.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 11, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> 7 Springs in PA will reopen this weekend with Front Side slopes only.  N



Thanks for the update!

In other news, we are still waiting to hear what Mad River Glen's decision is for this weekend. Also, Burke decided not to reopen for this weekend unfortunately.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 12, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> In other news, we are still waiting to hear what Mad River Glen's decision is for this weekend. Also, Burke decided not to reopen for this weekend unfortunately.



MRG decided to nix this weekend and will be closing for the season.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 12, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> In other news, we are still waiting to hear what Mad River Glen's decision is for this weekend. Also, Burke decided not to reopen for this weekend unfortunately.



I thought I had posted my updated list here (too many thread on Closing, Who's Open). 47 will probably be spinning this weekend. A few called it quits yesterday due to the forecast. The reasoning was no one is going to show if it's not sunny outside. Snowing in Ottawa, but it might change over to rain tomorrow. Two locals and a few others areas in the Laurentians, Townships and NY called it a season. 

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-2/


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 12, 2013)

Gotta love St-Sauveur! They are supposed to get 8-10" today I believe


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 12, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Gotta love St-Sauveur!



Forecast is calling for 20-25cm in St.Sauveur today (10-15cm in Ottawa, but we got one hour of sleet this morning), however 60% chance of rain tomorrow. They should be a shoe-in to spin into May considered they always do and were the only ones in the East to manage it last year with the huge mid-March meltdown. 

I still have a few patches of snow on my lawn and I'm pretty close to downtown Ottawa. North facing Mt. Royal in Montreal was still white last Sunday, so I can only imagine 35 miles north with a ton of artificial snow. 15 miles from downtown, we still Camp Fortune that is schedule to open this weekend.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 12, 2013)

A couple more updates in the New York section. It's nice to see those places staying open on weekends as long as conditions last. Greek Peak is the only uncertainty.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 14, 2013)

Some great conditions out there.

Sunday afternoon update for my list of Closing (Part 2 - see link above for full list):
A few ski areas decided to try to get an extra weekend and make to April 21. The list is still preliminary now, but here are the one talking about trying to move their closing day:
QC: Édouard
ON: Blue Mtn
NY :Gore, Whiteface
VT: Snow
A full and complete update will be made for Part 3 of the Eastern Closing Thread which should be up by midweek. Right now the high number of open ski areas next weekend would be around 20.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 14, 2013)

Snowed/grauppled most of the day today at Mount Snow! The top 1/3rd never softened!! Racked up 30 runs, 35k verts and 40 miles of skiing today! Too bad tomorrow is more than likely closing day due to lack of crowds   Tons of snow here still


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 14, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Snowed/grauppled most of the day today at Mount Snow! The top 1/3rd never softened!! Racked up 30 runs, 35k verts and 40 miles of skiing today! Too bad tomorrow is more than likely closing day due to lack of crowds   Tons of snow here still



I mentioned above that Snow is thinking one more weekend. However you are right, many areas are closing with lots of snow. I'll get a full update up on who's looking to open next weekend in the next few days on Ski Mad World.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Apr 14, 2013)

Sunapee is done for the season. There is enough snow to stay open for another weekend but there just aren't enough crowds for it to make sense money wise


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 14, 2013)

Was at Smuggs Sat and Sun this weekend. Skiing was fantastic but no one was there. The weather did look suspect but turned out okay.

I wonder if skiers and riders aren't coming out because of the weather. Would there be more crowds if we had a great run of spring skiing? Its been three weekends in a row that don't quite meet peak spring corn skiing criteria for most mountains, especially northern mountains. 

Makes me wonder what next weekend is going to be like. A LOT less options. With good weather and spring corn conditions (hopefully), crowds might be strong next weekend especially due to pent up demand during these past two weekends of less than satisfactory spring weather. We'll see what happens. But having fewer options should increase "crowds" at areas still open to hopefully make them some money and justify the investment. Doesn't seem like almost any areas are going past next weekend (just the usual May suspects) despite many areas still being totally covered.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 15, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Was at Smuggs Sat and Sun this weekend. Skiing was fantastic but no one was there. The weather did look suspect but turned out okay.
> 
> I wonder if skiers and riders aren't coming out because of the weather. Would there be more crowds if we had a great run of spring skiing? Its been three weekends in a row that don't quite meet peak spring corn skiing criteria for most mountains, especially northern mountains.
> 
> Makes me wonder what next weekend is going to be like. A LOT less options. With good weather and spring corn conditions (hopefully), crowds might be strong next weekend especially due to pent up demand during these past two weekends of less than satisfactory spring weather. We'll see what happens. But having fewer options should increase "crowds" at areas still open to hopefully make them some money and justify the investment. Doesn't seem like almost any areas are going past next weekend (just the usual May suspects) despite many areas still being totally covered.



I was at Jay Peak this weekend and there was a good amount of people, especially considering that it was snowing on the mountain, but probably raining everywhere else.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 15, 2013)

We may have to wait till summer to get spring conditions this season!


----------



## Conrad (Apr 16, 2013)

I just updated the thread and it looks like ski areas in Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York, and Pennsylvania will still be open this weekend! As always, I could have missed something so let me know if something is missing or needs to be fixed.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 16, 2013)

Non east coast-- Breck just spilled the beans they will reopen this weekend due to snow conditions!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 16, 2013)

Put Mount Snow on the "re-opening" list!

Saturday + Sunday, Nitro Express at Carinthia + Bear Trap Double if the snow back there doesn't melt out this week!  They're grooming out the Mineshaft - Inferno route for the non park crowd!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is the latest version of Ski Mad World Eastern Closing Thread and detailed list of areas.

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-3/

26 ski areas planning to spin this weekend (according I couldn't confirm the intension of 2 smaller remote areas in Northern Quebec and Labrador). Last year's pathetic Spring had only 3 ski areas open at this time.

Regional breakdown:

Ontario : 1
Quebec: 12
Newfoundland and Labrador : 1
New York : 2
Vermont : 5
New Hampshire : 1
Maine : 3
Pennsylvania : 1


----------



## Conrad (Apr 17, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> Here is the latest version of Ski Mad World Eastern Closing Thread and detailed list of areas.
> 
> http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-3/
> 
> ...



You're missing one, feel free to check out my "Ski Areas Still Open Spring 2013" thread to see what it is.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 17, 2013)

Conrad said:


> You're missing one, feel free to check out my "Ski Areas Still Open Spring 2013" thread to see what it is.



The worst part is that I looked on their website and they mentioned Closed for the Season. Saw it again now, but you had to check one or two flash screen later (or see the small text belong) to see that something was open. Thanks for letting me know. I believe I crossed them out last week also due to the same reason.


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2013)

What a great spring. Every weekend is busy for me  wish I could get out and enjoy a few more runs.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> What a great spring. Every weekend is busy for me  wish I could get out and enjoy a few more runs.



Remember, your son will be there all summer long, but the snow will only be around for another few weeks.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey quit spamming your blog and just post the list.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 19, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Hey quit spamming your blog and just post the list.



As mentioned last Spring, I realized that some of you wouldn't care to have a long list of ski areas that some of you wouldn't even bothering going. Yeck, we have people in NYC that are more likely to go to Colorado than drive to Sugarloaf.

My list is updated / edited a few times a week. Here is the list from 2 weeks ago to prove a point when 106 ski areas were still open. I don't need to spam, I rarely post links to my TRs or my other posts. I thought that maybe this would interest people. If you don't care...ignore the post and don't click on the link.



> *LIST OF 106 SKI AREAS TENTATIVELY OPEN THIS WEEKEND (two weekends ago)*
> *QUEBEC 48*
> _*Montreal, Laurentians and Launaudière*_
> Avalanche – April 7
> ...




What is left now? This has been edited twice already. That is why I don't cut&paste and re-edited here each time. :roll: If you didn't notice, I've cut&paste the New York ski areas on Harvey Road. 



> *QUEBEC 11***
> _*West (Laurentians, Townships, Abitibi)*_
> Vidéo – April 20 (Saturday only – ski & Sugarshack)
> Avila – April 20 (tentative weekend)*
> ...


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 19, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> What is left now? This has been edited twice already. That is why I don't cut&paste and re-edited here each time. :roll:



Oh yeah, here is two more edits for you AdironRider. I'm sure you care about them:

Smokey Mountain is official opening this weekend, one last time with 100% terrain open.

Blue Mountain: open this weekend, but still no set date for closing. They might push for one more weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2013)

Question MadPatski

How busy are the Canadian areas this time of year?  I know they obviously have a temperature advantage for preserving snow.  It's just puzzling to me that so many areas up there are still going for it in comparison to down here in New England, despite New England having a major population advantage to draw business from.  Are Canadians just more down with spring skiing than Americans?


----------



## Conrad (Apr 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Question MadPatski
> 
> How busy are the Canadian areas this time of year?  I know they obviously have a temperature advantage for preserving snow.  It's just puzzling to me that so many areas up there are still going for it in comparison to down here in New England, despite New England having a major population advantage to draw business from.  Are Canadians just more down with spring skiing than Americans?



I'm not very familiar with Quebec ski areas and maybe I shouldn't be answering this, but if I had to take a stab at it, I would say that Quebec ski areas are more community oriented while the New England ski areas rely more on people driving up from the city. Of course it is the locals that like to ski late into Spring, not the city people, so there you go.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> How busy are the Canadian areas this time of year?



Not much difference with the US, they are pretty empty.



deadheadskier said:


> I know they obviously have a temperature advantage for preserving snow.  It's just puzzling to me that so many areas up there are still going for it in comparison to down here in New England, despite New England having a major population advantage to draw business from.



We get generally less snow than places in New England, but it is definitely colder. Unlike last season, many areas closed due to lack of customers. I skied outside Ottawa last Sunday and everything was skiable (I still need to write TR and many others).

Well, look at the size of the territory. Very few ski areas are in the same market. 

For example, this weekend: 
Major ski areas in term of drawing power:
- St-Sauveur and Avila in the Laurentians are connected, under the same ownership and the closest ski areas north of Montreal. 
- Orford and Sutton are in the Townships and slightly over 1 hour from Montreal.
- Ste-Anne's mountain is close to Quebec City and similar to Tremblant without the Disneyfied Village.

Smaller places:
- Massif du Sud, south shore of Quebec City in the Appalachians.
- In the Saguenay you have Mont Édouard and Le Valinouet (which pulled the plug on their season today due the rain forecast - they had 100% open terrain last weekend)
- Mont Comi and Mont Miller are in the Gaspe. First one near the town of Rimouski, the other one is hours area from the Comi or Rimouski in the remote inland on the edge of the Chic Chocs in the town of Murdochville, an old mining town with great snow. 

Real small places:
- Mont Video (near Amos) and Mont Chalco (Chibougamau) are small local hill in remote area of the province.

So you would see, some of these are just real small operations, similar to Smokey Mountain in Labrador City, NL. Now that is remote and deserted compare to the south.



deadheadskier said:


> Are Canadians just more down with spring skiing than Americans?



So my answer would be 'no', but it helps when they is snow in your backyard. Reminds you that they might still be some skiing. BTW, Ottawa got something like 4 inches last Friday. The last patch of Winter snow has just disappeared from my lawn this week.

There is also the number of ski areas in operations. I know I've gotten a wide eye response on a "How Many Ski Areas you've skied" thread, it might have been here or on Harvey Road. Someone mentioned they didn't even think that they were so many ski areas in Quebec. The official count is somewhere around 85 ski areas (that number was above 110 in 1980), so they what we are looking at this weekend is something like 14% of the ski areas open, which is probably worst than Vermont's ratio.

Edit: decided to look how long google calculated the travel time to some of these areas.

Montreal to Mont Video (NW) - 6 1/2 hours
Quebec City to Mont Video (NW) - 8 3/4 hours
Montreal to Mont Chalco or Mont Miller - 9 hours
Quebec City to Mont Chalco (N) or Mont Miller (E) - 7 hours
Mont Comi to Mont Miller in the same region - 3h45 
Mont Video to Mont Miller - 15 1/2!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2013)

One more question.  How late into Spring/Summer are folks still earning turns up in the Chic Chocs?


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> One more question.  How late into Spring/Summer are folks still earning turns up in the Chic Chocs?



Hard to say, the area is remote and I believe that places in the Park are off-limits (April 15?) due to the caribou population in the Spring time. There are places just outside the park that will have people skiing in late May, maybe early June. I know I've seen picture from people crossing a patch of snow on the high plateau in June or early July. On that note, a few of us here on AZ have skied Tuckerman in July. I know one member that write rarely even skied on a big snow year in Tux in August.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like we're down to four ski areas in New England and probably the entire eastern United States, but the ski areas that are open will probably all stay open into May.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 22, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Looks like we're down to four ski areas in New England and probably the entire eastern United States, but the ski areas that are open will probably all stay open into May.



That is what I saw last night. Loaf, Bush, Jay and Kmart. A huge contrast with no one making it to May in the Eastern US last season.

Quebec is down to 2-3 for next weekend (St-Sauveur, Ste-Anne and maybe Miller). Ontario's Blue was still a maybe for next weekend.

I should be able to post an update on Ski Mad World in the next few days.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 29, 2013)

Little change from last week except that Killington is the only ski area going daily.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 29, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Little change from last week except that Killington is the only ski area going daily.



MSS is also going daily and is also the last Eastern ski area still spinning. This past weekend saw Sutton, Ste-Anne and Blue in Ontario end their season. Mt Miller in a remote town in the Gaspé, despite being potential 75% open this weekend, didn't reopen due to the weather. 

So, some change in Canada.

Five are wilds - Here is my weekly lift update for May. May Five - Part Five!!!

May Five – Eastern Closing Thread 2012-2013 Part 5
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/...2-2013-part-5/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 6, 2013)

Part 6 - Corn Deep in May - Down to two ski areas spinning on weekends (and Fri for K). MSS and K

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/corn-deep-in-may-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-6/

A couple of interesting stats for the last 8 seasons:

MSS has made 8 times in May, followed by Loaf, Bush and Killington at 5 times.

I should work on a TR about MSS this Sunday. It was hot.


----------



## The Future (May 7, 2013)

What a change from last season. What was the final closing date for NE resorts last year out of curiosity?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 7, 2013)

The Future said:


> What a change from last season. What was the final closing date for NE resorts last year out of curiosity?



Jay Peak VT – April 29 
Mont St-Sauveur QC – May 6


----------



## MadPatSki (May 7, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Jay Peak VT – April 29
> Mont St-Sauveur QC – May 6



Correct. Last year was exceptional as it was the first time in over 38 years that no US NE ski areas opened in May.

I should focus on previous season closing dates on next week's Ski Mad World Eastern Closing Thread Part 7. The fact that Killington seems to be back to it's old attitude to extend the season as long as it can will change the dynamic as they haven't been in the game this late in years.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> Correct. Last year was exceptional as it was the first time in over 38 years that no US NE ski areas opened in May.
> 
> I should focus on previous season closing dates on next week's Ski Mad World Eastern Closing Thread Part 7. The fact that Killington seems to be back to it's old attitude to extend the season as long as it can will change the dynamic as they haven't been in the game this late in years.


I think years hot winter with no snow also contributed to know one staying open in MAy.


----------



## The Future (May 7, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> Correct. Last year was exceptional as it was the first time in over 38 years that no US NE ski areas opened in May.
> 
> I should focus on previous season closing dates on next week's Ski Mad World Eastern Closing Thread Part 7. The fact that Killington seems to be back to it's old attitude to extend the season as long as it can will change the dynamic as they haven't been in the game this late in years.




Its always nice to see a resort stay open as long as they can. So painful to see places close when they still have a solid base.


----------



## Gilligan (May 7, 2013)

The Future said:


> Its always nice to see a resort stay open as long as they can. So painful to see places close when they still have a solid base.


+1


----------



## MadPatSki (May 7, 2013)

I just updated my post with the latest info:

MSS officially push for one extra weekend: May 17-18.
Killington still June 2.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 17, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> I just updated my post with the latest info:
> 
> MSS officially push for one extra weekend: May 17-18.
> Killington still June 2.



I screw up the date for MSS...it was May 18-19...regardless, they mentioned that they will open on Monday May 20. No word if its going to be their last day.


Skiing Not Gone Yet – Eastern Closing Thread 2012-2013 Part 7
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...-yet-eastern-closing-thread-2012-2013-part-7/


Bunch of info and geek stuff on my latest update.


Have fun this weekend...earned or not.


BTW : IF someone is looking for a place to rent ... bachelor apt in Montreal (Rosemont), let me know. I have a place to rent. Negotiable rent for maggots.


Advert in French is up.
http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-immobil...u-3-1-2-Rosemont-3e-avenue-W0QQAdIdZ485255561


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 20, 2013)

Sounds like they opened 1 more day in case Killington can't reopen this coming weekend they will be the last in the east.Oh wait,is it a holiday weekend?Victoria Day?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 20, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Sounds like they opened 1 more day in case Killington can't reopen this coming weekend they will be the last in the east.Oh wait,is it a holiday weekend?Victoria Day?



It's a Holiday, so it is normal. That being said, they are closed today. They will not open if it's crappy weather only to spin for less than a dozen skiers. Most people went out on Saturday, yesterday was fairly quiet with gray skies and rain in the forecast. If the weather (meaning crowd attracting weather vs snowpack) is going to determine if MSS opens next weekend. The snowpack is still very pretty thick...measured in feet, not inches.

K being open or not isn't part of the equation on being open or not. They only look at Quebec and they are miles ahead of anyone else.

The same can be said with MSS not being part of the equation in the eyes of K.

That being said, there were people from St. Albans VT yesterday that came up to ski MSS. I asked them if they were in the area or it was planned for the skiing? They answered for the skiing. As for myself, I had business to take care of in MTL and couldn't leave the city before noon. Managed 2.5 hours of skiing before heading back to Ottawa.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 20, 2013)

From what I saw yesterday, I would say that there might be enough snow to make it to June. MSS will not open if it is walking required, so they would need to push some snow and the top to make that far.

MSS has been burnt badly for mentioning a June closing into the Spring they fall short by 2-3 weekends. I guess they are playing it low key and no longer making crazy claims.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 22, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> From what I saw yesterday, I would say that there might be enough snow to make it to June. MSS will not open if it is walking required, so they would need to push some snow and the top to make that far.
> 
> MSS has been burnt badly for mentioning a June closing into the Spring they fall short by 2-3 weekends. I guess they are playing it low key and no longer making crazy claims.



MSS probably looked at the forecast and went...nope, that's it. We've had a good run, but we're calling it a season. Website and FB page talks that they are done. They still had 4-10 feet snow on Sunday, but too little skiers with the gray skies.

K talking Fri-Mon for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 23, 2013)

No Encore at St-Sauveur – Eastern Closing Thread 2012-13 Part 8
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...sauveur-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part8/


The title says it all...I still think that MSS is throwing in the towel to easy after skiing there on Sunday. I've seen worst conditions for last weekends of them than 4-10 feet base. Yeah it's been pouring, but...


----------



## steamboat1 (May 23, 2013)

http://q13fox.com/2013/05/22/no-pla...end-you-could-always-go-skiing/#axzz2U7ujfXeL


----------



## MadPatSki (May 23, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> http://q13fox.com/2013/05/22/no-pla...end-you-could-always-go-skiing/#axzz2U7ujfXeL



Yeah, I manage to ski Crystal on their last day last season...on July 1. It was a blast...still need to write something up.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 23, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> No Encore at St-Sauveur – Eastern Closing Thread 2012-13 Part 8
> http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...sauveur-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part8/
> 
> 
> The title says it all...I still think that MSS is throwing in the towel to easy after skiing there on Sunday. I've seen worst conditions for last weekends of them than 4-10 feet base. Yeah it's been pouring, but...



It's been mentioned elsewhere...but this is the thread so...

Last call for Killington. The blog post has been updated (see link above). Free skiing on Sat-Sun with walking required.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 27, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> It's been mentioned elsewhere...but this is the thread so...
> 
> Last call for Killington. The blog post has been updated (see link above). Free skiing on Sat-Sun with walking required.



Okay here is my last post of the Eastern Closing Thread.

Thoughts on the end of season, Eastern liftserved and beyond (ie. Not East or not liftserved).

Some geeky analysis on previous dates and stuff. Some of you might be interested. 

It’s a Wrap and the Storm – Eastern Closing Thread 2012-13- Part Last
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013...orm-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-last/

Kudos for Killington. They really earned it, they (in recent years) or any other ski areas wouldn't have spun the lifts in the shape that Superstar was this weekend. If it would have been with the normal standards, both MSS and K would have closed for the season the previous season.

Congrats to K. That being said, the ski season isn't over, you just have to be hungrier to get some turns now.


----------



## JimG. (May 28, 2013)

At 5:30 on Sunday I went to the webcam and watched folks making their last lift served turns. I was envious.

How pathetic am I?


----------



## dlague (May 30, 2013)

JimG. said:


> At 5:30 on Sunday I went to the webcam and watched folks making their last lift served turns. I was envious.
> 
> How pathetic am I?



Not pathetic at all!  We get it!  The fact that we are posting on a forum for skiing and snowboarding on a day that is going to hit 90+ says it all - we miss WINTER!

It has been a great season - Started November 17th 2012 @ Killington and ended it on May 5th 2013 with 39 days of turns (new personal best)!  Already looking forward to next year!


----------

